# Hybrid?



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just found this guy at the local pet store. Any ideas. I think it's a African cichlid, but again I have never seen anything like him.
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1 ... &source=48


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1 ... &source=49


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe a Jack Dempsey/Green Terror hybrid? Beautiful fish!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Really difficult to say from those photos...


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

This fish has me confused. My female jack and him(?) love each other. It looks full grown but I could be mistaken.


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

This fish is about 5 inches long. No egg spots on the anal fin. It won't stay still for me. I will post more tonight when I have no sunlight in my living room.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I believe it is an electric blue acara. A newly developed strain of blue acara. But we need better pictures to confirm.


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

After looking at some pics on the internet of the electric blue acara, it is confirmed. That's what he is. Thank you.


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_ ... 1209398408

Hopefully these help. I love this fish. But I'm sure he is an electric blue acara now. Any info on care would be appreciated.


----------



## WYO79 (Jun 27, 2014)

I did some shuffling of fish. Traded my tiger oscar for a female convict. Now I have a Central American cichlid tank. By far my favorite tank ever.

Electric Blue Acara-male
Jack Dempsey-female
Convict-female
Common Pleco-???
Pictus catfish-???


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Acaras are South American


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> Acaras are South American


_Andinoacara coeruleopunctatus_ is from Panama and Costa Rica. It is one of the species often called blue acara.

I do not believe we really know whether aquarium strain blue acara are _Andinoacara coeruleopunctatus_ or _A. pulcher_ (or another blue-acara type or even a mix). Unless somebody can show me how we really know aquarium strain blue acara is _A. pulcher_, and not _A. coeruleopunctatau_, it's anybody's guess whether it is CA or South American (?).


----------

